# Hehe...  Getting my cat shaved lol!



## Raerae (Jun 20, 2007)

Tomorrow 10:30 am, all the fur is comming off!  I just can't take the fur anymore, it makes cleaning my house 10x more difficult, not to mention always haveing to lint roll hairballs out of my clothes.

I've been teasing him for months that I was going to shave him, and finally scheduled an appointment.  So now I need to decide on a hairstyle for him! LOL!

I do *NOT*want him to look like this!  LOL!







However!  This looks nice, leaving him with the poofy tail.






This looked nice too, although I'm not sure if I want to leave all that hair on him.  The reason I want him shaved is to eliminate the persistant cat hair in my house, and on my furniture.  Since when I'm gone, he basically owns my house and does what he wants lol.






I thought this looked nice too.






I started looking into this more when my Moms cat had to get shaved for medical reasons.  He had skin/stomache problems when he got distressed after our other cat died.  And wasn't eating right, and wasn't holding down food/water.  So his skin got really dry/flakey, and his hair was falling out.  So when they were doing tissue samples, they had to shave him.  He gets his belly shaved often for other medical reasons and exams.  But when he's shaved, he is SO soft!  He feels like velvet, and there is no shed.

So yeh, which of the three do you like? =p


----------



## Janice (Jun 20, 2007)

The last one.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWJIqTbTepg

haha look, he's got like winter boots on! ROFL


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 20, 2007)

lol my friends just did this to they're cats. They did the first cut because it's just so hot in they're house. The kittehs are so fuzzy and cute right now. Both cats are short hair domestics.


----------



## Willa (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWJIqTbTepg

haha look, he's got like winter boots on! ROFL_

 








Minou with boots on!


----------



## Katura (Jun 20, 2007)

hahaha...i joke about this with my parents about my cat...I have a mut-cat (totally mixed...it's even got some wild cat in there) It's SO HAIRY!!!! and I've thought about leaving the face, paws and tail...but my dad refuses to let me do it...and my cats got such nice stipes/swirls...I don't know if it would grow back the same way???

this cat looks like a little fat man... haha...almost like a beer gut and the start of man boobs...haha i love it. my cat does this all the time


----------



## _pixie_ (Jun 20, 2007)

I get my dog shaved. but not completly just so his coat is alot shorter then it would be if left to grow lol. 
I think he looks so cute when he has it done though cos he looks all young again and not scruffy like an old man ^_^.

Love it


----------



## aquarius11 (Jun 20, 2007)

Definitely the last one.  The one with the all white cat = wtf were they thinking?  Poor baby, he looks pissed, lol.


----------



## Bybs (Jun 20, 2007)

We used to get our Persian regularly shaved and I think every time we did she hated us just that little bit more.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 20, 2007)

the 2nd picture looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im a sucker for poofy tails on cats, looks like basil brush (cartoon fox puppet in the uk)

my sister shaved her cat Buffy herself and had the cut like the third pic but with poofy tail. his back end looked like a Turkey rofl, she sent a pic to mum's mobile and she thought it was photoshopped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i get my cat shaved in the summer on the legs & belly b/c of matts, i do groom him alot and he still matts


----------



## Raerae (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_hahaha...i joke about this with my parents about my cat...I have a mut-cat (totally mixed...it's even got some wild cat in there) It's SO HAIRY!!!! and I've thought about leaving the face, paws and tail...but my dad refuses to let me do it...and my cats got such nice stipes/swirls...I don't know if it would grow back the same way???

this cat looks like a little fat man... haha...almost like a beer gut and the start of man boobs...haha i love it. my cat does this all the time



_

 
The hair pattern would grow back the same.  When you shave it, it's not like your shaving it down to the skin.  So the patterns in the fur would still be visible stripes and swirles.  When your cats shed their coats, the hair grows out completely, and the patterns come back the same every time.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 20, 2007)

The first one!! My cats are persian and would get the lion cuts lol. It keeps them so much cooler in the summer!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 20, 2007)

Awww I like the first one, the lion cut!
Post pictures when you do it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_



_

 
OMG.  So cute.  Katura, your description cracked me up.  Fat man with a beer gut and the start of man boobs.  Don't forget to add fur leg warmers to that!  That pic is priceless!

They are all so cute!


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 20, 2007)

I would pay good money to see someone try to shave my cat....


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 20, 2007)

^ ya *really*! dh and i gave ours a bath last sunday and she nearly killed us both lol!!


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

haha. I'm in a giggle fit because of that last picture. i like the second look.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_I would pay good money to see someone try to shave my cat....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They have tranq's for pets like that


----------



## Raerae (Jun 22, 2007)

OMG ROFL!

So like I picked him up yesterday, and peeked into the little box, and I have a new cat! LOL!!!  He looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO different lol, i almost died, he was so cute.  I'll post pics this weekend when I have more time to take photo's.

I got him a 1/4 inch shave.  And he's still prefectly white (some white cats have dirty looking undercoats when you trim the outer coat away).  He's got little ugg boots on, and a skinny tail with a HUGE poof at the end.  The Lion cut.

The best part is, NO SHED!  Seriously.  When he used to sit on me, when he got off, I would be covered with hair.  Now when I pet him, or he sits on me, he doesn't leave any hair at all.  It's so nice.  And he's so soft.  It's hard to describe, but his fur feels so nice to the touch now.

And, he's the same ole kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Still purring, chasing me, scratching his post, chasing stuffed mice, meowing, begging, causing trouble, etc.  So getting him shaved didn't have any effect on his temperment.  Same kitty as before, only he's a short hair, no shed kitty now


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jun 22, 2007)

Damn, I was gonna say... shave him like a poodle!


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol, he looks adorable but I bet the other cats make fun of him now


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 23, 2007)

I keep coming back to look at these pics!  They are so cute.  I can't wait to see the new pics.


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll have to post a picture as soon as my Oscar (a black persian) gets his summer cut- he loves it- gets so much more playful because he's not as hot. And it helps with the matting he gets when he sheds his winter coat.


----------



## triccc (Jun 23, 2007)

i can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 23, 2007)

I have always wanted one of these guys, but since I only get my cats from shelters (and the ones I have found), I haven't had a chance to get one.  

I know they kind of look like a mix between a raw chicken breast and a cat, but I think they are so cute.


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 24, 2007)

A mix between a raw chicken breast and a cat? *giggles intensly* I have to say...they are hideous!


----------



## Raerae (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I have always wanted one of these guys, but since I only get my cats from shelters (and the ones I have found), I haven't had a chance to get one.  

I know they kind of look like a mix between a raw chicken breast and a cat, but I think they are so cute.  









_

 
I thought about getting one of those too, I think they are super cute.


----------



## karinaf (Jun 26, 2007)

awww baby kitties!

We had to do that to my one cat, Jewel, when her hair got so long it dreaded itself.  Shes a Norwiegen Forest cat.  We had to shave all of it off and the poor thing looked like mr. bigglesworth from the austin powers movies.  now we just brush her twice a day, every day.  princess!


----------

